# AV Player ne fonctionne plus depuis la dernière mise à jour Catalina



## 4121eric (30 Novembre 2019)

Bonsoir, 
Pouvez-vous me dire qui a le même problème que moi ? J'ai cette application depuis des années sur mes différents Iphone. Mais depuis la migration sous Catalina, impossible de transférer mes films téléchargés de mon Mac à mon Iphone. 
Existe-t-il d'autres applications de ce type ?

Merci


----------



## Sly54 (30 Novembre 2019)

Bonjour,

Est ce bien une application 64 bits ?


----------



## 4121eric (2 Décembre 2019)

Euh bonne question je ne sais pas.


----------



## Chris K (2 Décembre 2019)

Vu les dates des releases ce truc est à l’abandon donc sûrement pas compatible avec Catalina.


----------



## 4121eric (3 Décembre 2019)

Chris K a dit:


> Vu les dates des releases ce truc est à l’abandon donc sûrement pas compatible avec Catalina.


Je me doute mais que puis-je utiliser comme application pour lire des films sur un iphone ? Films provenant de mon ordinateur. 

Merci


----------



## Locke (3 Décembre 2019)

4121eric a dit:


> Je me doute mais que puis-je utiliser comme application pour lire des films sur un iphone ? Films provenant de mon ordinateur.


A la base tu mentionnes Catalina et maintenant un iPhone ! Alors, tu veux faire quoi exactement ? Lire des vidéos c'est une chose, transférer une autre, mais pour cette dernière option il n'y a rien de changé.


----------



## Chris K (3 Décembre 2019)

4121eric a dit:


> Je me doute mais que puis-je utiliser comme application pour lire des films sur un iphone ? Films provenant de mon ordinateur.
> 
> Merci



J’y connais pas grand chose dans ce domaine mais si ton objectif c’est de lire sur ton iPhone des vidéos qui restent stockées sur ton Mac il me semble qu’Infuse permet de faire ça.
Il « suffirait » d’activer le partage de fichiers sur le Mac et d’utiliser Infuse sur ton iPhone.
Bon j’ai jamais essayé vu que je lis mes vidéos directement stockées sur mes devices...

D’autres pourront peut-être te donner plus d’infos.


----------



## 4121eric (1 Avril 2020)

Locke a dit:


> A la base tu mentionnes Catalina et maintenant un iPhone ! Alors, tu veux faire quoi exactement ? Lire des vidéos c'est une chose, transférer une autre, mais pour cette dernière option il n'y a rien de changé.


Bonjour, 
Je reprends ce post. Je vais être plus explicite. Jusqu'à décembre, j'avais un ancien MacBook Pro qui tournait sous High Sierra. Lorsque je branchais mon Iphone XS Max pour être précis je retrouvais cette applications sur mon Mac et je pouvais transférer des films en MKV ou autres afin de les stocker et les lire en avion ou en train sur mon Iphone. 
Depuis je suis sur un MacBook Air qui tourne sous Catalina et cette application n'a pas été mise à jour. Impossible pour moi de transférer des films de mon ordi sur mon Iphone. 
Ma question est simple, existe-t-il une application qui le permette ou chez Apple a-t-on tout bridé ?

Merci


----------

